

Ask HN: Listing customer logo on "Who uses this site" page - Travis

Quick question: what kind of permissions do you need to list company names/ logos on your service's website?  I'm looking specifically at 37 Signals' customer page (http://37signals.com/customers).  Do I need to get explicit permission from the companies, or can I proceed until apprehended with this?<p>Thanks!
Travis
======
ErrantX
Put it in your terms and conditions / terms of use. A lot of places will do
that.

Also, most companies have no problem with logo usage - that said sending them
a quick email cant hurt...

~~~
buugs
Yes it doesn't hurt to ask and be polite.

------
lacker
You probably don't want to annoy your customers regardless of whether you are
legally allowed to use their logo. Just ask them.

------
mg1313
Once I used a logo of a auto company on my site. I had the surprise to be told
to take it down...otherwise face a lawsuit.

